# Karbala - Iraq



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Karbala (Arabic: كربلاء‎; BGN: Al-Karbalā’; also referred to as Karbalā' al-Muqaddasah) is a city in Iraq, located about 100 km (62 mi) southwest of Baghdad. Karbala is the capital of Karbala Governorate, and has an estimated population of 572,300 people (2003).
The city, best known as the location of the Battle of Karbala (680), is amongst the holiest cities for Shia Muslims after Mecca and Medina. It is home to the Imam Hussein Shrine. Karbala is famous as the site of the martyrdom of Hussein ibn Ali (Imam Hussein), and commemorations are held by millions of Shias annually to remember it. Karbala is considered sacred by both Shias and Sunni muslims.[1]


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

nice but I'm curious.....why are there two identical mosques in the 2nd photo?
I'm guessing...one is for males and the other for females?


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

madonnagirl said:


> nice but I'm curious.....why are there two identical mosques in the 2nd photo?
> I'm guessing...one is for males and the other for females?


It's not an ordinary mosque, the first shrine of Imam Hussein and the second shrine of Imam Abbas


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

marvelous images...


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Al-Tar Caves


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Inside The Caves


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Al-Ukhaydir Castle


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Al-Razzazah Lake


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Shimoon Palace


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## national guard (Nov 13, 2008)

^^
Nice pics!kay:

Karbala is a beautiful city, blending the "old" and the "new" 

More pics of this beautiful city please


----------



## Phayer (Oct 18, 2012)

Good City.


----------

